# OLDMEN ENGINEERING



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

1 1957 Revell 3n1 1/12 Kit. Start Date Mar. 7,09. Lots of Plastruct,Brass & Aluminum Tubing. Useing Body,Eng,Reworked Interior & Rear Axle


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 bad ass



and i dont think you have enough styrene you should go buy more :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 1 2009, 09:18 PM~13759359
> *:0  bad ass
> and i dont think you have enough styrene you should go buy more :cheesy:
> *


ORDERS IN :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 That is just flat out SICK!!! I will be watching this one for sure. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I AM SPEECHLESS ON THAT!!! AMAZING BROTHER!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 I LIKEDEDED IT!!!! SWEET SCRATCHBUILDING BRO!!! KEEP US POSTED ON THIS ONE PLEASE!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 1 2009, 06:40 PM~13761172
> *:0  I LIKEDEDED IT!!!! SWEET SCRATCHBUILDING BRO!!! KEEP US POSTED ON THIS ONE PLEASE!!!
> *


x-motherfukkin-2 :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

:worship: 

BAD AZ FAWK


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 1 2009, 06:17 PM~13759344
> *1 1957 Revell 3n1 1/12 Kit. Start Date Mar. 7,09. Lots of Plastruct,Brass & Aluminum Tubing. Useing Body,Eng,Reworked Interior & Rear Axle
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
That ride is going to be of the chain!! Damn, I'm jalous of that supernice colection of plastic beams and stuff!! Thatstuff is expensive over here...like $10 for a package.  I really like these desktop pics!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Build is looking good.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Fantastic S-build. 
Very inspiring! 
I was going to work on the house and pay some bills and other responsible sht this weekend, but now I'm going to the build room and locking the door. 
Thank you.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

very amazing crafting work! :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

this build is fricken sweet :thumbsup: , you got some skills bro , keep us posted ..........


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

thats some amazing fab work man!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS ALL U MODEL HEADS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

JUST WICKED BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:0 

WOW. Very nice work.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This build is gonna be AWESOME!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THIS RIDE IS SICK! VERY NICE WORK! I LOVE ALL OF THE DETAILS. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:0 :worship: WOW thats just amazing


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :0 
Thats some crazy stuff :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT WORK, D. :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

wow thats all i can say. what are you doing for wheels and tires? i have the 1-12 69 camaro and cant find anything in this scale to fit.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

STOCK FOR THE FRONT AND SOME TIRES FROM A GAS POWER CAR FOR BACKS.
WORK ON RIMS. LOVE TO HAVE THAT CAMARO. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The more I see this, the more I love it. All the work you've put into this is sick!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

CHEEZE AND RICE....................... this ride is gonna be sick!




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

The detail on this is not from this world :0 uffin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANK YOU EVERY BODY BUT I'M JUST A MODEL-ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin goood the detail is ssswweet :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 3 2009, 07:55 PM~13772364
> *THANK YOU EVERY BODY BUT I'M JUST A MODEL-ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
> *




where the hell did you find a 1/12 scale blower for this?



i assume this is 1/12 scale right?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

YES 1/12 BLOWER CAME IN THE KIT TURBOS IN MADE.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MY BAD SPELLING I MADE THE TURBOS


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MY BAD SPELLING THE TURBO I MADE.


----------



## atlalien (May 8, 2008)

sweet work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 3 2009, 08:16 PM~13772485
> *YES 1/12 BLOWER CAME IN THE KIT  TURBOS IN MADE.
> *


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Change intake scoop.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DAMN. THAT ENGINE IS COMIN ALONG GREAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 10 2009, 05:32 PM~13845476
> *DAMN. THAT ENGINE IS COMIN ALONG GREAT. :thumbsup:
> *


X999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,.00


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

DAMM BRO SKILLS , SKILLS SKILLS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Shit!!!! You got some skillz homie!!!


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2009, 01:50 PM~13853612
> *Holy Shit!!!! You got some skillz homie!!!
> *




x2


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 1 2009, 06:17 PM~13759344
> *1 1957 Revell 3n1 1/12 Kit. Start Date Mar. 7,09. Lots of Plastruct,Brass & Aluminum Tubing. Useing Body,Eng,Reworked Interior & Rear Axle
> 
> 
> ...


you are officially a bad ass


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WHATS UP D. WORK ON THIS LATELY?


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Work is sick man!!!! Id love to build something in this scale got my mind rollin!!!!!!!! Awesome ideas in it too! Late.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Just starter back on it. Had to rework the eng. may had some new photo in a day or two.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 2 2009, 07:46 PM~14076748
> *Just starter back on it. Had to rework the eng. may had some new photo in a day or two.
> *


VERY NICE AND CLEAN WORK.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 10 2009, 06:44 PM~13845227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 talk about raising the bar! this build is mad crazy :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 3 2009, 01:14 PM~13771338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STUNNING!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BROTHER!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANK ALOTS.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very cool!! The new headers do look better.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

New headers are sick! Too cool man. Nice progress.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That engine is sik.I can't wait to see more progress on this build.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 3 2009, 03:48 PM~14087314
> *Very cool!!  The new headers do look better.
> *


x-144254632543


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank for the thumbs up on the project . Put a intake plenum & airbox on top of carbs. Still have to built new exhaust & wastegate. Like to build a leno trans. So if anyone has photo I NEED.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW!!! That shit is hot bro!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 4 2009, 09:27 AM~14092922
> * Like to build a leno trans. So if anyone has photo I NEED.
> *


heres what i can come up with...



























lenco trans....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: ALL RIGHT BRO. I CAN WORK WITH THAT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You might check out their website also. Or give them a call. They are a couple of really cool, down to earth guys that own it and might be able to help if you need any better pics.  

Here's thier site.
http://www.lencoracing.net/Home.html


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE ASS WORK, D !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks BIGG C With this one i may have bitten off more than i can hno: :banghead: hno: will you know the rest.  :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 4 2009, 09:21 PM~14098440
> *Thanks BIGG C  With this one i may have bitten off more than i can hno:  :banghead:  hno: will you know the rest.   :dunno:
> *


Welcome bro!! 

Yeah it might be alittle tricky but I think you can do it!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:loco: :banghead: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 Thats some crazy and very clean fab work badgas.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2009, 09:05 PM~14108228
> *:0 Thats some crazy and very clean fab work badgas.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if i'm more stunned on the quality of your work or the fact that Modeltech has not responding in this thread yet??? 

Truely amazing homie! I noticed your fairly new here so welcome to Layitlow and keep up the awsomeness. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

POST THOSE TRANNY PIX DUDES.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I knew you could do it man!! Like I said before it turned out great!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BROTHER!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD AS ALWAYS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKA TO ALL U BUILDER OUT THAIR FOR THE :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! THAT IS BAD ASS!!!!!! Amazing skills!!


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Crazy modeling skillz!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That lenco is crazy man.Great skillz man.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I SHOULD'VE KNOWN THAT IT WOULD BE SHIFTABLE. :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

You are SICK!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

that looks bad ass bro  man skills skills skills


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

crazy..... and to think it hasnt even seen paint yet......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This whole build is a piece of art work in the making, and adds a new definition to the word fabrication.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 8 2009, 07:25 PM~14131332
> *This whole build is a piece of art work in the making, and adds a new definition to the word fabrication.
> *


X2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 I like how you went the extra step with the shift rods. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Biggs is right, a piece of art in the making!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

To all u modeler how have checked out my car i thank u & i thanks all for your comment , all have be good but if you see something that will help or will look better please tell me. From all the sites i have visited on LIL i may none have commented but your work is so outstanding . U are som talented builder from prime to paint this is the work of guy's who love the sport. THANK AGEN & KEEP BUILDING :h5: :h5: :h5: ALL AROUND.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SICK BRO. JUST SICK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

PS.HOW U BUILD THOES TURBOS? THANKS
VAL Q


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 8 2009, 07:46 PM~14130858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jun 9 2009, 05:54 PM~14141151
> *SICK BRO. JUST SICK. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> PS.HOW U BUILD THOES TURBOS? THANKS
> ...


Plastruct tubing & some tires from a airplane.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

sick work on that Lenco. Build coming together nicely......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 9 2009, 02:37 PM~14140950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just made a mess in my pants. DAMN This is some sick work you got goin here!!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK BRO KEEP IT COMMIN


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 9 2009, 10:31 AM~14139089
> *To all u modeler how have checked out my car i thank u & i thanks all for your comment , all have be good but if you see something that will help or will look better please tell me. From all the sites i have visited on LIL i may none have commented but your work is so outstanding . U are som talented builder from prime to paint this is the work of guy's who love the sport. THANK AGEN  & KEEP BUILDING :h5:  :h5:  :h5: ALL AROUND.
> *


yeah, it needs more detail

just kidding! looks like you didn't leave anything out. you are going balls out on this one. i am so amazed in the engine itself that i forgot what kind of car it's gonna be.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: * whats next???*


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Shit looks sick!!! Love the frame and cage work! That engine is sick!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT WORK D. MISSED YOUR CALLS LAST CUOPLE DAYS. PUT IN A COUPLE NIGHTS, BACK 2 DAYS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THE 57 IS COMING OUT FROM THE BACK OF THE SHOP BROS. GOT NEW PARTS COMING NEXT WEEK , LOOKING TO DO SOME SERIOUS WORK hno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah man, I can't wait to see what you do next!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: BAD ASS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:15 PM~14415787
> *Hell yeah man, I can't wait to see what you do next!!  :biggrin:
> *






x-2


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HELL FUCCEN YEAH!! THAT SHIT IS COMING OUT BADASS... YOU ARE AMAZING AT WUT YOU DO. I KN'T EVEN THINK OF DOING DOMETHING LIKE THIS. THIS SHIT IS CRAZY. KEEP IT UP ESE, I'LL DEFINITELY BE LOOKING INTO THIS THREAD UNTIL IT IS DONE..CONGRATS HOMIE.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

very very nice work in here  :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

iz there a model of the year thread on here?1 cuz... holy fuckin shit!!!!!!! that is the cleanest most detailed work i thing i have ever seen!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAMN!!! I seriously cant wait to see this one painted and done.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW! :0 THAT CHEBY LOOKS FAWKING SICK BRO!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some crazy work bro, nice.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 GREAT WORK BRO LOTS OF FAB WORK


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANK TO ALL MY BROS. OUT THERE & CONGRATS TRENDSETTA 1 BAD MOTHER OF A AMPALA


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

this build is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!



the calipers are a prceless tool in a build like this


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

FEEDBACK IS ALLWAYS WELCOME BROS.] THANKS[/COLOR]


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Fantastic work on this project!
What tech do you use the chap-stik for? Accept the obvious reason, of course.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

You may be amusement. I use the chap-stik to make the lenco trans. It was the right diameter. :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Jul 11 2009, 03:31 PM~14444012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use what you can right ! If it works it works !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

U GOT THAT RIGHT. THANKS


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Jul 11 2009, 12:31 PM~14444012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True true gentlemen and well done


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 KILLER WORK ON THE 57 HOMIE!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

57 lookin sick, can't wait to see some color on it


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well bros. back to work on the 57 i may have to eat peanut butter & jelly for a week. $198.00 + tax for a kit to BASH.But i thing it's worth it. I build the rear end. What do the bros. thing?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

*This is just SIC!* Your work is AH MAY ZING!!! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats just plain sick D  



the att. to detail is crazy on this build,


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

some amazingly detailed work 
:worship: :worship: :worship: 
we're not worthy !!!!!
we're not worthy !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 16 2009, 06:34 PM~14497187
> *Well bros. back to work on the 57 i may have to eat peanut butter & jelly for a week. $198.00 + tax for a kit to BASH.But i thing it's worth it. I build the rear end. What do the bros. thing?
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING!!! what did u make the turbo's out of? all the detail is perfect, i liked the detail done to the slicks to make em look like they've been down the track a few times!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 16 2009, 07:34 PM~14497187
> *Well bros. back to work on the 57 i may have to eat peanut butter & jelly for a week. $198.00 + tax for a kit to BASH.But i thing it's worth it. I build the rear end. What do the bros. thing?
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS JUST WICKED MY BROTHA!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN YOU FINISH IT!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jun 9 2009, 06:55 PM~14141849
> *Plastruct tubing & some tires from a airplane.
> 
> 
> ...


On the slicks a dremel & ruff sanding wheel
Thanks guys the work not in vain THANKS 1 MORE TIME.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice work my friend!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

this ride is comin out killer bro cant wait to see it done


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This build is just getting crazier and crazier each time you post something up. Hell of a job my brother. keep us inspired.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HELP!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS COOL 2 ME.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAYBE GLOSS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Killer work bro!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It wouldn't look bad either way. :biggrin: I'm no help huh? lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 18 2009, 06:45 PM~14513543
> *HELP!!!!!
> *


IT LOOKS REAL TO ME BROTHER!! I LIKE IT!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 18 2009, 04:35 PM~14514198
> *MAYBE GLOSS
> *


gloss or use some testors metalizers to give it that brand new metal look....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 01:06 AM~14515122
> *gloss or use some testors metalizers to give it that brand new metal look....
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: 


seems like a good ideah!

and it looks killer D


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

HOTGoing back to work . THANKS BROS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANK GUYS. I went with a high gloss clear over the flat & the rearend popwill post pic. later today. 
GOOD NIGHT ALL


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sick work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

LIKE THE GLOSS THANK MY BROS. FOR THE HELP.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks real :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 19 2009, 06:10 PM~14518488
> *looks real  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 19 2009, 03:55 PM~14518400
> *LIKE THE GLOSS THANK MY BROS. FOR THE HELP.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS IS BADD ASS BRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 19 2009, 02:54 PM~14519562
> *NOW THIS IS BADD ASS BRO!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAAMMMNNNN!!! THAT LOOKS REAL NICE BRO!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:0 this is that other level


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Patiently waiting for more progress!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Will BROS. get the rear end final i things it look o.k. but allways like helpful ops.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shit that is dope as fuck!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bro this is sick...................... what are you usein for nuts and bolts for this?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank BRO. all i have to do is brake lines, got sme thing come fron scale hard ware.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 21 2009, 08:21 PM~14542301
> *Thank BRO.  all i have to do is brake lines, got sme thing come fron scale hard ware.
> *





 got a linc ?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 08:31 PM~14542408
> *  got a linc ?
> *


www.scalehardware.com Thay have nuts, bolts, square nuts & bolts, washers,& miniature rivets. & tools


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fucking sweet....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 21 2009, 08:58 PM~14542607
> *www.scalehardware.com  Thay have nuts, bolts, square nuts & bolts, washers,& miniature rivets. & tools
> *





thanks D  now all i gotta do is figure out what size is right for 1/24-1/25 scale, and im golden :biggrin: 

any help lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Killer Skills Badgas


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Working on the front end.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

:0 :0 you got a gift there, i seen some of your builds at Rome's crib some years back and you just get better and better


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 05:24 PM~14620011
> *Working on the front end.
> 
> 
> ...


Very,Very,Very clean fab work my brother. :0 
You are in a league all by yourself.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 08:55 PM~14620447
> *Very,Very,Very clean fab work my brother.  :0
> You are in a league all by yourself.
> *


MAN I'M NO BETTER THEN NO ONE ELSE. BUT THANX.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good D :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn D this just keeps getting better and better!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 06:55 PM~14620447
> *Very,Very,Very clean fab work my brother.  :0
> You are in a league all by yourself.
> *


X2


----------



## Gamemann (Jul 22, 2009)

This is some bad shit put a how to on the a-arms please and rear suspension


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Did some work on the front suspension & some changes on it coil over & brakes. Have to redo the rack like to make it work by turning the steering wheel down the column to thr rack.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 05:55 PM~14620447
> *Very,Very,Very clean fab work my brother.  :0
> You are in a league all by yourself.
> *


X100


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 31 2009, 09:09 PM~14641942
> *Did some work on the front suspension & some changes on it coil over & brakes. Have to redo the rack like to make it work by turning the steering wheel down the column to thr rack.
> 
> 
> ...





looks real good D


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANKS MAN................Did u get the kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 31 2009, 11:55 PM~14643442
> *THANKS MAN................Did u get the kit?
> *






oh yea, sorry about that, i got it yesterday  yours will be goin out wed.  




thanks D


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

This build is just incredible, the level of detail and craftmenship is the best i have seen!!! I just cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i quit :angry: anyone wanna buy 2 of these damn 1/12 scale 57s? 










































jk..... i'm fukkin taking notes here :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Haven't work on the 57 for a min. I just made some jack stands for mock-up at
toledo. paint & some chains may look good. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

detail, detail, detail! umm, umm - i likes :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

:biggrin: AND THAY WORK.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are so sweet!! Very nice fab work my brother!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

wow insane build :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

there isnt an oz of plastic that wont see detail on this ride




sick ass work derrick :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14890580
> *there isnt an oz of plastic that wont see detail on this ride
> sick ass work derrick :biggrin:
> *


 :0 why thank you! :biggrin: jk

GREAT work homie, words cant even explain the amazement im in while looking through this topic!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin: WELL I WONT HAVE 2 SEND U ANY MORE JACKSTANDS. :biggrin: THEM BADBOYS LOOK GREAT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well i completed the rear end have some work to do on the driveshaft.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All I can say brother is you are the man when it come's to scratch building, My hat go's off to you. :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you bro BIGGS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that is just plain sick!


killer work D


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS AWSOME WORK!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

purely awesome fabrication skills brother.........


----------



## KY502 (Feb 25, 2004)

Man! This thing is amazing, i've really enjoyed looking at it, I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

If I didn't know better I'd think that was a real rearend sitting there on jack stands. Killer work my friend!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

THE BEST!! I love every step of this build!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:0 :0 HOLY COW!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANX ALL MY BRO. MORE TO COME! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Level of detail is absolutely stunning! Everything is perfect!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

My bro. had time to do some work on the eng. for the 57 & some paint.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD, D.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 5 2009, 09:49 AM~14987636
> *My bro. had time to do some work on the eng. for the 57 & some paint.
> 
> 
> ...





thats to sick D


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 5 2009, 11:37 AM~14988420
> *LOOKIN' GOOD, D.
> *


X2 Very nice work!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOLY SHIT IS THAT ALL METAL???


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

From the words of an old friend of mine who got me into model cars back in the day.You are the definition of a MODEL MASTER.I like your work.


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 28 2009, 05:13 PM~14914294
> *Well i completed the rear end have some work to do on the driveshaft.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to bleed the brakes :thumbsup: :worship: 
Amazing work!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanx for the look in on the project, and no it's all plastic except the nuts & bolts.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Have some new pic of the eng. mock-up. :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'LL TALK 2 U LATER. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats just perfect work! :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is looking even better in paint!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 7 2009, 06:12 PM~15003151
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


x-2


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanx appreciate it ,no money for after market parts so have to make stuff out of plastics. And a little know how. :dunno: HOPE OT SEE ALL IN TOLEDO


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A pic. or 2 befor the TOLEDO show.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

All I can say is .............WOW!!!! Killer detail D!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Mad Props brother keep it up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 11 2009, 05:38 PM~15054501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WWWOOOOOWWWWW!!!! I WANT TO HEAR YOU FIRE THIS THING UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 11 2009, 06:56 PM~15054669
> *:0  WWWOOOOOWWWWW!!!! I WANT TO HEAR YOU FIRE THIS THING UP!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU AND ME BOTH ! Man a ton of detail !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 06:40 PM~15055576
> *YOU  AND  ME  BOTH !  Man  a ton  of  detail !
> *


X2 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

TOO REAL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so real it exceeded the bandwidth!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanx for the look in Bros.  :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont see anything. What happened with the pics?? I wanna see.....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Photobucket must of ben down, the pic. are back.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 14 2009, 07:43 PM~15080983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STILL NOTHING BRO! I WANT TO SEE YOUR PROGRESS!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x2.....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

My pic. are back!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Sep 24 2009, 11:16 AM~15174954
> *My pic. are back!
> *


 :biggrin:  hey bro thats sum sick work homie like all the detail u dun to it keep it up bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice work and detail going into this ride. All I can say is (wow) brother you the man. :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 24 2009, 03:24 PM~15175472
> *Very nice work and detail going into this ride. All I can say is (wow) brother you the man.  :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks bros.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I SEE U PAID THE RANSOME. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick work brotha!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 24 2009, 06:26 PM~15176807
> *NO THAY JUST CAME BACK ( GET NO ENDS ) </span> :dunno:*


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

nice job so far


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BUILD THIS 1 A WEEK BEFORE THE NNL IN OHIO.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick as fuck D


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 13 2009, 12:30 PM~15343201
> *BUILD THIS 1 A WEEK BEFORE THE NNL IN OHIO.
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning lookin' bike!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHats the rear tire wheel made up of ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats bad ass D!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2009, 04:20 PM~15343852
> *WHats the  rear  tire wheel  made  up  of  ?
> *


3 tires cut and glue to make 1.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That bike is bad, what scale is it?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2009, 04:53 PM~15346161
> *That bike is bad, what scale is it?
> *


X2 THATS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That bike is bad to the bone my brother. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15346793
> *That bike is bad to the bone my brother. :0
> *



X2!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is one wicked bike bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 06:55 PM~15346832
> *That is one wicked bike bro!
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Oct 13 2009, 02:30 PM~15343201
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That mutha is sick bro !!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15346161
> *That bike is bad, what scale is it?
> *


Thanks BROs. for looking in. The bike is a 1/12 revell custom chopper with a 30 degree rail scratch build front fork, lower 8 scale ins., stretch 4 ins., scratch bsck half & turbocharger.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> BUILD THIS 1 A WEEK BEFORE THE NNL IN OHIO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice bike!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Bros. going back to work on the 57. Have 1or2 new thing in mine. But i thought U like to see the drive trane in all it's HORROR !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

NEED SOME RIMS FOR THE 57 HELP! :tears: :banghead:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Drive trane looks sweet!! As far as wheels I have no clue. You might try getting with MrBiggs and see if he might have some ideas for ya.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

bad ass bike! and that 57 will look sweet when its all done keep pics coming.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay. So after looking over all the pic's of this 57...I shit myself. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

DAMMMMMMM ! that '57 is gonna be sweeet !

now that's engineering !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 11 2009, 03:59 PM~15635917
> *Hey Bros. going back to work on the 57. Have 1or2 new thing in mine. But i thought U like to see the drive trane in all it's HORROR !
> 
> 
> ...


what HORROR?! that is awsome looking bro!! keep chuggin along, we're all waitin to see the outcome!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 11 2009, 02:59 PM~15635917
> *Hey Bros. going back to work on the 57. Have 1or2 new thing in mine. But i thought U like to see the drive trane in all it's HORROR !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THANK U ALL MY BROS.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

C'MON MAN. IT WAS IMPRESSIVE IN TOLEDO WITHOUT PAINT. CAN'T WAIT TIL BUFFALO. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15637973
> *C'MON MAN. IT WAS IMPRESSIVE IN TOLEDO WITHOUT PAINT. CAN'T WAIT TIL BUFFALO.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I COSIGN THAT 1 :worship:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 11 2009, 10:09 PM~15638002
> *I COSIGN THAT 1 :worship:
> *





yup!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 11 2009, 10:59 PM~15635917
> *Hey Bros. going back to work on the 57. Have 1or2 new thing in mine. But i thought U like to see the drive trane in all it's HORROR !
> 
> 
> ...


god damm, 

some serious detail ,fucker looks nice.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That is one bad ass lookin' drivetrain.Can't wait to see more.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

EXCELLENT JOB on the chassis and drivetrain!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

this is just awesome, i cannot say anymore... there are so much detail works and the reality is just perfectly......GREAT JOB !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great work Homie.....Real nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 11 2009, 07:02 PM~15637278
> *NEED SOME RIMS FOR THE 57 HELP! :tears:  :banghead:
> *


 Yo Badd Gass

You familiar with the shaker trike. It has some killer mags and cragar style rims in 1/12.

don v


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Yo Badd Gass

Heres the wheels from the shaker trike ?? It has some killer mags and cragar style rims in 1/12


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 12 2009, 01:06 PM~15643804
> *Yo Badd Gass
> 
> Heres the shaker trike ?? It has some killer mags and cragar style rims in 1/12
> ...


Were can i get 1.  :dunno:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15644643
> *Were can i get 1.   :dunno:
> *












-Ebay - there getting harder to find


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

This '57 is the sickest 12th scale model i have ever seen, the build is better than museum quality. A true Artist and engineer!!!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

X100000000000 and then some :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Can't wait for an update on this baby!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 8 2009, 07:08 PM~14415731
> *THE 57 IS COMING OUT FROM THE BACK OF THE SHOP BROS. GOT NEW PARTS COMING NEXT WEEK , LOOKING TO DO SOME SERIOUS WORK hno:
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!! this car is amazing!!!! you got best of show in my book.. let me know when you bring this to the next buffcon..ipms show im not going...lol....j/k...the detail is just unbelievable looks like you can start the engine!! cant wait to see this done keep me updated for real..if your looking for something peticular i might have it in 1/12 57,camero,vette,anglia,redbaron....outstanding work keep it up.. :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 1 2010, 09:07 AM~17358163
> *wow!!! this car is amazing!!!! you got best of show in my book.. let me know when you bring this to the next buffcon..ipms show im not going...lol....j/k...the detail is just unbelievable  looks like you can start the engine!! cant wait to see this done keep me updated for real..if your looking for something peticular i might have it in 1/12 57,camero,vette,anglia,redbaron....outstanding work keep it up.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks 716, this one is coming in the shop TODAY!!!!!!!! Have some new pics in a day or 4. :naughty:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 3 2011, 02:38 PM~19491522
> *Thanks 716, this one is coming in the shop TODAY!!!!!!!! Have some new pics in a day or 4. :naughty:
> *


hno: I ALREADY KNOW IT WILL BE A WORK OF ART....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Nov 11 2009, 08:02 PM~15637278
> *NEED SOME RIMS FOR THE 57 HELP! :tears:  :banghead:
> *



































something like these?
or these?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 05:12 PM~19492739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO MACHINED THE RIMS? AND THE TIRES FOR THAT MATTER? I GOT A 1/12 VETTE THOSE WOULD LOOK KILLER UNDER... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 3 2011, 07:16 PM~19492765
> *WHO MACHINED THE RIMS? AND THE TIRES FOR THAT MATTER? I GOT A 1/12 VETTE THOSE WOULD LOOK KILLER UNDER... :cheesy:
> *


the rear slicks ae just 2 skinny slicks fron the 57 chevy glued together. :0 
an the rims are from the camaro kit with sleeve's from a 1/12 lambo kit!!
the front tires are from the red barron kit with cragars
the old hali brand 2-peice plastic rim an tire came in a 1/10 shirley moldowney kit with a hemi...that one is a bitch to get ahold of an not cheap when you do find one!
SORRY FOR JACKIN YOUR THREAD BAD GAS BUT I THINK THIS INFO WILL HELP YOU  IF YOU NEED ANYTHING SEND ME A PM...I GOT LOTS OF 1/12 SHIT!
ALL OF THESE NEED TO BE CASTED! CAUSE THEY DONT MAKE THIS STUFF!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

No high jackin here. Thanks for the info, i my need some parts. But the tire i'm useing are RC for the back.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 3 2011, 09:39 PM~19494353
> *No high jackin here. Thanks for the info, i my need some parts. But the tire i'm useing are RC for the back.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :drama: :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jan 3 2011, 07:39 PM~19494353
> *No high jackin here. Thanks for the info, i my need some parts. But the tire i'm useing are RC for the back.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice on the tires. They loom more like real slicks. 
Hit up Biggs for info on wheels. 
I know The machined wheels aren't cheep. But you already have alot of time into your build and it's looking nice.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's a cheap way to get them.

1/12 scale Cragers and tires. These are sweet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ERTL-1-12-Shaker-T...=item1e60a3f2ef


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Also try Formula One tires

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Gee, You guys got me curious about putting these under my 1/18 
scale 57 nomad.. I thought they were to big for 1/25, and to small for 1/18?
but I never even looked before...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19499370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ninja: I want the cutlass.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Jan 4 2011, 11:05 AM~19498823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


> Also try Formula One tires
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> [/quote
> I got some old F1 tires.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin badass in here bro. Likin what cha do up in here!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*JUST WENT THREW THIS WHOLE TOPIC AND MY JAW DROPPED TO THE FLOOR. I THINK I MIGHT B PULLING MY 1 12 BEL AIR OUT THIS WEEK. GREAT WORK MAN*


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you all for looking in on this build.
Going back to work on this one. Got my rims from htt:// micronitro.net Here the pics. The rims are 1/12 scale all aluminum, he make them in all scale, all CNC.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW....those are nice...what did they set you back?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: Those are top notch right there bro ! :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

just went thru all the pages thats some awsome detail work u do homie.
:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 16 2011, 08:46 PM~20566170
> *Thank you all for looking in on this build.
> Going back to work on this one. Got my rims from htt:// micronitro.net Here the pics. The rims are 1/12 scale all aluminum, he make them in all scale, all CNC.
> 
> ...


Those are SICK!!! :wow:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+May 16 2011, 09:53 PM~20566216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all, will tey to have so updates on the build soon.


----------

